# Health Benefits of Honey



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Try Pintrest


----------



## wirenut501 (Apr 29, 2013)

James
Try benefits-of-honey.com


----------



## faylinn (May 20, 2015)

Try organicfacts.net


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Pintrest: Did you mean Pinterest? I couldn't get on and didn't want to sign up for what appears to be yet another new social site.

benefits-of-honey.com: has some good info, but could not find a nice, clean list, brochure or flyer that I could print out. I am perusing the site for things to add to the list I have.

organicfacts.net: didn't find anything about honey,which makes sense as I believe organic honey is impossible in the US. In fact, that is one of the things I'll be warning them about: supposedly domestic honey producers that claim their local honey is "organic" as well as the misuse of the "USDA Organic" label. Do you know where on the site they may mention honey? Perhaps I missed it.

Thanks.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

How about the National Honey Board?

http://www.honey.com/


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

"Raw honey has anti-viral, anti-bacterial, and anti-fungal properties. It promotes body and digestive health, is a powerful antioxidant, strengthens the immune system, eliminates allergies, and is an excellent remedy for skin wounds and all types of infections. Raw honey's benefits don't stop there. Raw honey can also stabilize blood pressure, balance sugar levels, relieve pain, calm nerves, and it has been used to treat ulcers. Raw honey is also an expectorant and anti-inflammatory and has been known to effectively treat respiratory conditions such as bronchitis and asthma." Quotes like this found splashed all over the internet do nothing more than to promote erroneous and misleading information regarding the health benefits of honey. Our company produces, and sells some of the best premium grade raw honey available, but the last thing I try to do is to promote it as some type of wonder food if consumed. Honey is SUGAR, and should be consumed moderately in a well balanced diet. Just because it comes from our most beneficial insect, doesn't necessarily make it some kind of miracle food. Represent it for what it is.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it is great that you will educate others on the benefits of honey.

Please stress that honey and sugar are not at all the same!!!

People have no idea how much can be said about the benefits of honey (and all bee products). 
You could make up a list of your own and that would be great, although a list would not do honey and bee products justice. It would be a good start.

Books are written about these things. While you are at it, promote the use of all bee products especially propolis which is also anti-cancer. All bee products of the hive are anti-viral, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal.

Raw honey is good for burns. It prevents infection and promotes rapid healing. It is applied to bandages and then to burns for this. Also, it keeps the wound and edges from sticking to the bandages. Honey in contact with body fluids will produce small amounts of hydrogen peroxide in perfect amounts to keep wounds from getting infected. Honey nourishes the cells to promote healing.

Honey is the acceptable sweetener for diabetics (as well as everyone else) when used properly. Again, books were written on this. I tested this on myself using a meter and my blood sugar levels dropped each time significantly when they should have risen if, indeed, honey was just sugar. There is a medical reason (involving liver, etc.) for this that some books were written about. 

You could make up a list of your own and that would be great, although a list would not do honey and bee products justice. Maybe you could provide websites and books to supplement what you are presenting to them.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I still cannot edit my posts! The last sentence should have mentioned suggesting book titles (not providing books of course).


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Honey may not be the silver bullet the hype makes it out to be, but here are a couple of things I do know:

Honey contains Fructose, and other sugars. Fructose tastes twice as sweet as sucrose, so presumably you can use less honey to sweeten things compared to an equivalent amount of sucrose syrup.
Honey attracts moisture, so baked goods made with honey will stay moist longer.
There are honeys that sell for thousands a kilo (Google Manuka Honey). Maybe PT Barnum was right.
Mother's cough syrup was honey, lemon juice, butter, and some hot water. Seemed to work, and tasted waaaaaay better than Buckleys'.
When I feel a cold coming on, hot lemonade with honey, a couple of aspirin, and a long hot soak make me feel better. You could add a dollop of Lamb's Navy Rum and it wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

SteveStevenson said:


> Try Pintrest


I agree. You can check with pinterest. I've been searching lately about benefits of honey to hair and hair and they got so many informations. I love their infographics presentation.


----------

